# Lighting on an eclipse 6 gallon tank



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently modified the hood of my eclipse 6 tank to hold 2x15w compact fluorescent 6500k lights (spirals) that i picked up from walmart. Currently my tank has some amazon swords, wisteria , java fern, and some anubias. with no CO2 and dont plan on it either. i do use flourish, along with some NPK things as well. 

I was wondering is this way too much light for my tank? right now its getting 5wpg, if i were to take one of the bulbs off i would be getting about 2.5wpg but the lighting wouldnt be very even.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It does sound alot in a little tank but the rule is as long you don't have side effect like algaes than you are okay. Do you have a picture of it? You should modified it in 1x 24-27w power compact(strip kind). Sometime don't reallt over look the wpg ruls cause something it does not apply to all cases.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

here is a picture of the tank, the 2 bulbs go across length of the front of the tank.



Is the strip kind better than spirals?


----------



## jimbeth (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello,
I like the tree stump you have in your tank. Do you remember what brand it is, the item number, or where you bought it? I am setting up a new tank and I would like to put this stump in the tank.
Thanks,


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

show pics of the hood. i have an eclipse 12 that i wanna do that to.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kilfrg7864,

It's been over six months and I was wondering how the modification you did is working for you longer term?


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

haha oh man! i completely forgot about this thread! yea it worked out decently haha. I actually just re did my hood this past weekend. here are some pictures! But yes i realize this may not be the most effective way to set things up but it works for a poor college kid haha.










Also for a NPT tank anyone have suggestions as to how much light i should try going for? Right now i replaced the two 15watts with 2 10s, buu some are saying possibly going back to the 15 would be better? Any thoughts?


----------

